# Biggest bucket list item



## Bot-Man (May 25, 2017)

Everyone has bucket list items like skydiving or visiting a certain place or whatnot but what is your big ticket item? Mine is to climb Everest. Yes, I know it's insane. The permit from Nepal is 11k all by itself. Then around another 20-25k for everything else. Then there is the actual climb and the possibility of your body being forever frozen up there. (Google "green boots Everest") On the climb up you pass by bodies of people that didn't make it. I want to try it though. With great risk comes great reward. So what about the rest of you? Anything insane on your list?


----------



## Road Guy (May 25, 2017)

mine is to rent a large boat down in the Caribbean for a month or so...chill, dive, fish, relax, shoot pirates, etc..

I've met a # of people here in Colorado that have climbed Everest. most were doctors who had the time and the money, and even though they all boast about it, they basically say you kind of get lucky with either good weather or bad weather and that makes all the difference in if you have a relative "safe" climb or not.. 

I agree it would be cool to do, Ive done a decent number of 14,000 level peaks myself and have been turned around due to bad weather, although most were relatively easy,  if it can be freaky as hell at 14,000 feet, Id hate to see what its like at 30,000 feet...


----------



## Bot-Man (May 25, 2017)

I agree. Weather will be an unpredictable contributing factor. Especially since there is no way to really plan for it since it takes so long to get a permit. From what I understand you have to apply for it a year or two in advance.

I'm sure when I'm done a month on a boat in the Caribbean will sound pretty damn good. I'll bring the rum.


----------



## Demo33 (May 25, 2017)

No really big items except that i dont want to go in my sleep. When i go i want it to be epic. Better to burn out then to fade away.


----------



## Bot-Man (May 25, 2017)

Demo33 said:


> No really big items except that i dont want to go in my sleep. When i go i want it to be epic. Better to burn out then to fade away.


What could be more epic than Everest? 

Friend 1 - Did you hear Demo died?

Freind 2 - Oh that's terrible! How did it happen?

Friend 1 - Climbing Mt. Everest. 

I'll put you down for one ticket.


----------



## Demo33 (May 25, 2017)

There are a number of things i'd spend $11,000 on before paying to have mother nature kick my ass.


----------



## YMZ PE (May 25, 2017)

Two chicks at the same time, man.


----------



## Bot-Man (May 25, 2017)

YMZ PE said:


> Two chicks at the same time, man.


That would have to be the last item on the list just in case it kills you.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 25, 2017)

Giving Meredith Baxter-Birney a _Dutch oven._


----------



## Bot-Man (May 25, 2017)

Lmao. I don't even know what to say to that except I guess I'm not the only one sipping the good stuff tonight.


----------



## Demo33 (May 25, 2017)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Giving Meredith Baxter-Birney a _Dutch oven._


Thats really specific like a lot of thought went into it.


----------



## Demo33 (May 25, 2017)

So what constitutes fun around here?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 25, 2017)

> Cunningham: You mean a bucket list?
> 
> Deadpool (Wade): Like a fuck-it list. I'd really like to light a spliff off the Olympic torch.
> 
> ...


Classic


----------



## Bot-Man (May 25, 2017)

Ahh I get it now. You had me worried. 



Dexman PE PMP said:


> Classic


----------



## Bot-Man (May 25, 2017)

Demo33 said:


> So what constitutes fun around here?


I don't know about you but I'm enjoying some Johnny Walker Blue.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 25, 2017)

Bot-Man said:


> Ahh I get it now. You had me worried.


I was hoping to post a video clip, but I have limited resources at work...


----------



## Bot-Man (May 25, 2017)

Working? Sorry to hear that.

I've seen it. It just didn't click. Probably the Jonny Walker.


----------



## Demo33 (May 25, 2017)

Bot-Man said:


> I don't know about you but I'm enjoying some Johnny Walker Blue.


Its like eavesdropping in on the math club. Not much excitement. There isnt even a politics section to troll.


----------



## Bot-Man (May 25, 2017)

Demo33 said:


> Its like eavesdropping in on the math club. Not much excitement. There isnt even a politics section to troll.


That's why there isn't a politics section. You don't want to troll around here. The ban hammer is swift. I'm in a mood and have an idea for some excitement...


----------



## Demo33 (May 25, 2017)

Sure. Whats the game?


----------



## Bot-Man (May 25, 2017)

The game is I impress you with my magical psychic abilities. But first I need a.volunteer from the audience. Mr Demo can I borrow your phone and go through all your personal stuff?


----------



## YMZ PE (May 25, 2017)

I've been on boards with much swifter ban hammers. Trolls like canadagoose would have been booted long ago on most other boards. RG and KF are teddy bears (love you boos)


----------



## Demo33 (May 25, 2017)

Sure here it is. You could at least have a hot assistant in a sexy outfit.


----------



## Bot-Man (May 25, 2017)

Speaking of sexy outfits who's the pretty girl in all your pics?


----------



## Demo33 (May 25, 2017)

Thats your magical psycic ability? Phishing? Lol


----------



## kevo_55 (May 26, 2017)




----------



## Bot-Man (May 26, 2017)

kevo_55 said:


>


The better the scotch the more likely that is to happen.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 29, 2017)

Bot-Man said:


> I don't know about you but I'm enjoying some Johnny Walker Blue.


As with all things my good man, pics or it didn't happen  . I saw the Blue being sold duty-free recently for $220. 



YMZ PE said:


> I've been on boards with much swifter ban hammers. Trolls like canadagoose would have been booted long ago on most other boards. RG and KF are teddy bears (love you boos)


You keep that up, and you're off the Xmas card list.


----------



## Bot-Man (May 29, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> As with all things my good man, pics or it didn't happen. I just sailed on a cruise to the Yukon, the blue was a mere $220. So I did indulge. :thumbs:
> 
> You keep that up, and you're off the Xmas card list.


Duty free shops are great.  ?


----------



## Bot-Man (May 29, 2017)

Pics or it didn't happen? Well it's a little late for pics of that bottle but it's twin is ready to do some typing next weekend...


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 29, 2017)

Bot-Man said:


> Pics or it didn't happen? Well it's a little late for pics of that bottle but it's twin is ready to do some typing next weekend...


Nice!!!


----------



## Road Guy (May 29, 2017)

I just heard a great song, I'm going to change the B in my bucket list to an F!


----------



## PE Stamps (May 29, 2017)

Climb Everest


----------



## User1 (Jun 1, 2017)

everything.

i think mt. rainier would be sufficient for me to summit. 

but i might be addicted afterward?

HOW DO YOU EVEN START summitting? like.... you have to learn shit and you go by yourself and eek! 

i've jumped out of a plane and off a platform attached with a springy rope. i want to do both again. many times. 

overall, retire early and see the world. i might need to find an incompanion sometime soon to make that anywhere near feasible, tho.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 1, 2017)

since you only have one "14'er" in Washington you come to Colorado where we have 53 of them, with plenty easy ones to practice on...

I think CA has some as well... but the one good and bad thing about them is that you are never "alone"  this is an easy one here and you can see there is a good crowd of people..

This was around 13K feet on our way down..it rained, was snowy, and snowed during the "hike" so I can only imagine what happens at 20K feet and above..


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 7, 2017)

^^^ There's actually 5 more "unofficial" 14ers in Colorado. All 58 are over 14,000' elevation, the only thing that makes a peak "official" is that the peak must rise at least 300 feet above the saddle that connects it to the nearest 14er peak (if another exists nearby). This guideline has been in use in Colorado for some time. Most places recognize all 58 because they are named and identified on USGS maps.

I've done 7 official and one unofficial. All of which are on the "easy" scale. Most of them can be done in a day, and a sometimes you can do multiple in one day. Fastest known time to climb all 58 is something crazy like 8 days.


----------



## P-E (Jun 7, 2017)

On my bucket list


----------



## Bot-Man (Jun 7, 2017)

P-E said:


> On my bucket list


I like that but without a like button I can't make it official.


----------



## User1 (Jun 8, 2017)

I just can't imagine ever having the capability to hike a mountain?! What do you do, just walk up to it? It is just so overwhelming. What does easy even mean? Haha

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 8, 2017)

There is a baseline athletic ability needed simply because you are typically walking 10+ miles (roundtrip) and gaining 3000 vertical feet, all while breathing very thin air. However, if you prepare correctly (clothing, weather, start time, etc) and take your time it's not so bad. Altitude effects everyone differently, some people get altitude sickness while others feel no change. I grew up at a higher elevation (9000' asl) so it tends to not effect me much, but my wife can only stand about a couple of hours or so above 12,000' before she starts to get sick.


----------



## Supe (Jun 8, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> I just can't imagine ever having the capability to hike a mountain?! What do you do, just walk up to it? It is just so overwhelming. What does easy even mean? Haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


If you're @csb you run up it.  If you're me, you walk it at a snails pace, stopping frequently to swear and dry heave.


----------



## P-E (Jun 8, 2017)

PE Stamps said:


> Climb Everest


NFW. Too expensive and too dangerous.  I've read enough on the topic to dissuade me from that.

 I'd like to bag all 48 of NH's 4000' peaks.   Got a bunch, but many more to go.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 8, 2017)

I want to visit all of the national parks.  I've visited 16 of the 59 official national parks, so I have a long way to go.  I think I'll need to a couple months just to see the 8 in Alaska.

So far my favorites have been Volcanoes and Yellowstone.  By far the worst was Cuyahoga.


----------



## User1 (Jun 8, 2017)

mudpuppy said:


> I want to visit all of the national parks.  I've visited 16 of the 59 official national parks, so I have a long way to go.  I think I'll need to a couple months just to see the 8 in Alaska.
> 
> So far my favorites have been Volcanoes and Yellowstone.  By far the worst was Cuyahoga.


do you have the passport thingy? I feel like I have to go back to all of the ones I've been to now, so I can stamp my passport and have proof!! This too is on my bucket list. Redoing the Grand Canyon in NOV at the south rim instead of west, so I can do just this. lol! 

I don't think I gave yellowstone a solid chance. I was driving back to IL from WA and wanted to see old faithful. I wasn't very impressed and I feel bad about it every time I remember.


----------



## Supe (Jun 8, 2017)

If you're going to Yellowstone for OF and not the insane views of things like the falls and wildlife, then you're missing 99.9% of that place.  I only got to spend a few hours driving there (and a hiking in bear territory with no supplies in the dark, but that's another story), and I still consider it to be the most breathtaking place I've ever seen.


----------



## User1 (Jun 8, 2017)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> There is a baseline athletic ability needed simply because you are typically walking 10+ miles (roundtrip) and gaining 3000 vertical feet, all while breathing very thin air. However, if you prepare correctly (clothing, weather, start time, etc) and take your time it's not so bad. Altitude effects everyone differently, some people get altitude sickness while others feel no change. I grew up at a higher elevation (9000' asl) so it tends to not effect me much, but my wife can only stand about a couple of hours or so above 12,000' before she starts to get sick.


yeah I would definitely have to work up to the task. The only thing I know about how I deal with elevation is that I felt really sick when I was in denver, but I'm not sure if it was a hangover or the altitude. probably a bit of both.


----------



## User1 (Jun 8, 2017)

Supe said:


> If you're going to Yellowstone for OF and not the insane views of things like the falls and wildlife, then you're missing 99.9% of that place.  I only got to spend a few hours driving there (and a hiking in bear territory with no supplies in the dark, but that's another story), and I still consider it to be the most breathtaking place I've ever seen.


right. I had my mother in tow and she doesn't like roadtrips. and it was shitty weather and it was an all around gloomy situation for the drive. (economy tank, layoff, unsuccessful job search for months, moving back to the midwest etc) so I fully agree I didn't do it right. But I wanted to go. the tetons were awesome!! I did get out and admire a little bit. Not enough though. I fully plan to go back at least a couple more times to appreciate it. My grampa just always talked about old faithful so I wanted to see the glory!

I want to do a min. few days for each park. I did olympic last summer and LOVED it but even though we were there 2 days I wanted more. Luckily it's just right over there *points* I have so many awesome places nearby and I feel like I don't have the knowledge to take full advantage. Like the discover pass - I didn't know what it was but I got one so I would have it, and luckily when I parked at deception pass I had the mirror tag in my car... Where you're allowed to camp, any insider etiquette that I am unaware of.. I just feel excited to go on adventures and then overwhelmed that I'm gonna do something wrong and ruin the planet. lol!


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 8, 2017)

Totally agree with the hitting all NP list!

 

We have hit a ton of the ones in our immediate area and need to somehow get “stamps” for all the one back east we didn’t get stamps for back then.

 

I’d have to say my favorite that I have visited thus far was the Tetons. Even though they wouldn’t let us hike a meager 13’er (without some type of permit BS) Don’t they know we are from CO?

 

Even my HS age kids fight over who gets to make “the stamp” when we go places!  

 

I am also pissed I failed to get a “sign” pic at the Grand Tetons L  But I want to go back and camp again next summer..


----------



## User1 (Jun 8, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> Totally agree with the hitting all NP list!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you could get the stickers they sell and write the dates on them?? I would do that but I only have a couple to backtrack and I fully plan on returning. I about died when the rangers actually had the stamps that they brought on board when we cruised through glacier bay national park. that might be my favorite so far just because of accessibility and GLACIERS!


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 8, 2017)

I’ve thought about ordering the stamps online (the stickers)?

 

We did a 13 mile hike to see a glacier in rocky mountain national park last summer, it was very anticlimactic


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 8, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> when the rangers actually had the stamps that they brought on board when we cruised through glacier bay national park. that might be my favorite so far just because of accessibility and GLACIERS!


CHECK!!!


----------



## User1 (Jun 8, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> I’ve thought about ordering the stamps online (the stickers)?
> 
> 
> 
> We did a 13 mile hike to see a glacier in rocky mountain national park last summer, it was very anticlimactic


yeah i refer to the stamp with date that you ink as the "stamp" and the peel and stick stamp thing as the "sticker" for my own sanity


----------



## Baconator (Jun 8, 2017)

I haven't checked this off yet


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 8, 2017)

Baconator said:


> I haven't checked this off yet


Is this offered with a turkey bacon version??? I'm asking for a friend... :dunno:


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 8, 2017)

Turkey bacon is not bacon period, but it can't even claim being cut from the same areas on a turkey as from the pig to claim bacon like substance.  just processed to look like bacon.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 8, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> do you have the passport thingy? I feel like I have to go back to all of the ones I've been to now, so I can stamp my passport and have proof!! This too is on my bucket list. Redoing the Grand Canyon in NOV at the south rim instead of west, so I can do just this. lol!
> 
> I don't think I gave yellowstone a solid chance. I was driving back to IL from WA and wanted to see old faithful. I wasn't very impressed and I feel bad about it every time I remember.




I haven't bothered with the passport, but I do try to get a refrigerator magnet at each park I visit.

Yellowstone is so huge that you can't do it justice without at least a few days there.  The park has several distinct regions with different stuff to see and do in each.  We kind of hit the high points at most of them, but I could easily spend weeks there exploring in a lot more detail.  To me the best part is just the sheer amount of wildlife.  Bison, elk, antelope, bears, mountain goat, bald eagles, river otters, beavers and I don't even remember what else we saw.  We went in early June, so it was perfect spring weather and all the wildflowers were blooming, so hikes through the mountain forests and meadows were gorgeous.  Plus there's the largest lake above 7000' in North America.  Not to mention the geothermal features.  And waterfalls.

And of course, Grand Tetons is right next door and it's awesome too.

You're in a great location for outdoors stuff, with Rainier and Olympic and all the mountains to the east.  It sounds like you're not really confident in your outdoor ability, but I bet you could find some outdoor groups that would be happy to show you the ropes.  We have a couple outdoor clubs in my area that do a lot of camping and such.  One of them had a group that sumitted Rainier a couple years ago.  They offer classes in backpacking, mountaineering, winter camping, etc.


----------



## csb (Jun 8, 2017)

Supe said:


> If you're @csb you run up it.  If you're me, you walk it at a snails pace, stopping frequently to swear and dry heave.


I was worried, when I saw I had been tagged, that I was on your bucket list. "Crap. Is this Indecent Proposal, eb.com version?" 

I would recommend NOT eating pizza and drinking a microbrew, then going. I hear a "friend" may have left a deposit on the mountain. Ahem. 



P-E said:


> NFW. Too expensive and too dangerous.  I've read enough on the topic to dissuade me from that.
> 
> I'd like to bag all 48 of NH's 4000' peaks.   Got a bunch, but many more to go.


Go back home, Masshole! 

Just kidding. I have friends that live close to Franconia and the one time I visited, it felt like the entire state of Massachusetts followed us up there. Now I fly into Manchester and avoid the Boston madness.


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 8, 2017)

I like to climb the 0ers here in MA (i.e. climb a bar stool at a bar overlooking the ocean and have a few beeers).


----------



## Supe (Jun 8, 2017)

csb said:


> I hear a "friend" may have left a deposit


So much for mountain majesties.


----------



## User1 (Jun 8, 2017)

mudpuppy said:


> I haven't bothered with the passport, but I do try to get a refrigerator magnet at each park I visit.
> 
> Yellowstone is so huge that you can't do it justice without at least a few days there.  The park has several distinct regions with different stuff to see and do in each.  We kind of hit the high points at most of them, but I could easily spend weeks there exploring in a lot more detail.  To me the best part is just the sheer amount of wildlife.  Bison, elk, antelope, bears, mountain goat, bald eagles, river otters, beavers and I don't even remember what else we saw.  We went in early June, so it was perfect spring weather and all the wildflowers were blooming, so hikes through the mountain forests and meadows were gorgeous.  Plus there's the largest lake above 7000' in North America.  Not to mention the geothermal features.  And waterfalls.
> 
> ...


that's definitely my holdback. I've camped and hiked but nothing substantial. I will look into similar groups!! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## P-E (Jun 8, 2017)

csb said:


> I was worried, when I saw I had been tagged, that I was on your bucket list. "Crap. Is this Indecent Proposal, eb.com version?"
> 
> I would recommend NOT eating pizza and drinking a microbrew, then going. I hear a "friend" may have left a deposit on the mountain. Ahem.
> 
> ...


I'll be in the Matt safe thread if you need me.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 8, 2017)

we spent the least amount of time in the geyser areas of Yellowstone. too many people and it just wasn't all that interesting to us. but we did do some backcountry backpacking in the NW Section (near where the volcano used to be) - that was a great experience but I didn't sleep much that night - I was on bear patrol...  But we got to walk next to a sleeping bison (kind of had to it was in the middle of this very narrow trail in the woods and it was like 7 or 8 of them were taking a nap...)

I think I would only go back to Yellowstone in the winter or to take my parents if they ever decide to go. way to many people in the summer..

Were trying to squeeze in a trip to Glacier this summer, but the weekends are filling up!


----------



## User1 (Jun 8, 2017)

see, these are the things that intimidate me. I would probably sneeze and wake/startle the bison and it would call its bear friends and then you'd never hear from me again. And I don't want to do that to you all.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 8, 2017)

The best parts of Yellowstone are all at least a 1/4 mile away from the main roads (and crowds).


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 8, 2017)

like the people that go to Grand Canon and never leave the pavement .... smh...


----------



## User1 (Jun 8, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> like the people that go to Grand Canon and never leave the pavement .... smh...


I'm going here in November! Any tips of best spots? I'll be with my parents who have knees in disrepair so I can't leave them for long, but would like to do things if possible. Went to west rim last year and it was pretty but there wasn't really anywhere to explore that I saw??

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1 (Jun 8, 2017)

Aka I think I could totally go do an hour rt wander/hike but more than that they will likely get bored. And I want to plan ahead so I can find things for them to do while I do others. Ha

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 8, 2017)

We only did two days but we went (too far) into the Canyon South Kabib trail I think is the name?  If you can spare 3 hours its totally worth it to go down around 2000 feet into the canyon, or at least 1000 feet.  But the way back up is literally like a steep staircase..

But you have to take a bus to get there so you can leave your parents at the "town"area - there is tons to do. (inside the park)

There is a lookout tower building - I cant recall the name but someone here will, its a short walk and I think it overlooks most of the canyon and a former airplane crash.

Also a lot of times they offer the night time sky gazing and will have telescopes and "ranger talks" where they will point out all the stars you can see from the middle of nowhere, it was really cool.

For those of you with younger kids I totally regret not going to the GC and camping for a week, there is so much to do and you can take bikes everywhere. There are large stores and ice cream places all around.. I was totally bummed out that I didn't do that with my kids when they were in middle school..


----------



## ruggercsc (Jun 8, 2017)

I would like to hike the Appalachian Trail from start to finish in one hiking season (i.e. not breaking up into segments over several years.)


----------



## BigWheel (Jun 8, 2017)

Bot-Man said:


> Pics or it didn't happen? Well it's a little late for pics of that bottle but it's twin is ready to do some typing next weekend...
> 
> View attachment 9685


Nice! I like a good blended Scotch, for sure. I drink SMS when I celebrate, like, when I make it through a whole day at work and stuff...


----------



## BigWheel (Jun 9, 2017)

Baconator said:


> I haven't checked this off yet


I threw up a little bit in my mouth...where can I get it?


----------



## User1 (Jun 9, 2017)

Just made a date to hike little si this Saturday am! It's a baby compared to all yall but gotta start somewhere right? Will this be my first summit? Is that a thing?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 9, 2017)

ruggercsc said:


> I would like to hike the Appalachian Trail from start to finish in one hiking season (i.e. not breaking up into segments over several years.)


a coworker of mine just quit and started this last month..  he posts on facebook occasionally after he charges his cell phone via the sun and the photos are pretty cool...  I think I'll just stick to trying to finish up the remaining segments I have left though.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 9, 2017)

1st Summits you have to drag a piece of cardboard so you can write the summit name and elevation on it so you can add it to your log book


----------



## User1 (Jun 9, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> 1st Summits you have to drag a piece of cardboard so you can write the summit name and elevation on it so you can add it to your log book


I WILL DO THIS AND YOU WILL SEE A HIDEOUS PHOTO OF IT!


----------



## Supe (Jun 12, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> I think I would only go back to Yellowstone in the winter or to take my parents if they ever decide to go. way to many people in the summer..


I went in October, the last week before they shut down to prepare for the skiing season.  Perfect weather and total ghost town!


----------



## User1 (Jun 12, 2017)

Looks like someone wallpapered the background


----------

